# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Παραλυση υπνου

## arntaben

Καλησπερα παιδια μπορει να σας φανει λιγο γελοιο το θεμα αλλα θα το γραψω και ας γελασετε λιγακη :-ρ
Λοιπον ςδω και ενα μηνα παθαινω μαλλον παραλυση υπνου ( οποτι εχω διαβασει στο ιντερνετ) σχεδον παντα σε ολη την ζωη μου ξυοναγα στις 4 το βραδ ωστε να ακουσω ολους του θορυβους του σπιτιου να βεβαιωθω οτι ολα ειναι ενταξη και πολυ απλα να ξανα κλεισω τα ματια μου για υπνο τον τελευταιο μηνα οζι μονο δεν συμβαινει αυτο ( δλδ κοιμαμαι συνεχομενα)αλλα το πρωι γυρω στις 5-6 παθαινω παραλυση υπνο για οποιον δεν ξερει τι ειναι αυτο ο εγκεφαλος ξυοναςι καταλαβαινεις οτι εχεις ξυονησει και οτι βλςπεις ονειρο αλλα τα ματια σου ειναι κλειστα και ονειρευεσε ακομα συν οτι δεν μπορεις να κουνηθεις 
Αυτο το πραγμα στην αρχη ηταν φοβηστικο μετα το συνηθησα αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι μια συμηθεια που απεχθανομαι καμια ιδεα πως να φυγει αυτη η μλκια?

----------


## Constantly curious

Εαν προκειται για μια φυσιολογικη δραστηριοτητα του δικου σου εγκεφαλου, δε μενει παρα να την συνηθισεις και αυτην.
Εαν ειναι μεμονωμενο ανα περιοδους που και κατι αλλο σου συμβαινει τοτε θελει μια ερευνα.

Για το φαινομενο ειχε τυχει να διαβασω, δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα. Εαν στην χωρα μας κανανε με χαμηλο κοστος ελεγχο λειτουργειας εγκεφαλικης δραστηριοτητας τη νυχτα, θα πηγαινα να δω τι φαση, οπως κανουν την εξεταση ας πουμε για την απνοια και σου λενε αποτελεσματα.


Νομιζω προσωπικα ειχα παθει μια φορα κατι παρεμεφερες αλλά ειχα δει και εφιαλτη και ηταν σοκαριστικο. Να αισθανομαι τον μηδαμινο ελεγχο κινησιολογικα αλλα νοητικα να επεξεργαζομαι οτι βρισκομαι μαλλον μεσα σε ονειρο.

----------


## arntaben

Εγω απλα περιμενω να ξυπνησω βριζοντας απο μεσα μου ....
Τι ειναι η απνοια?

----------


## Constantly curious

Οι καπνιστες, κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου δεν παιρνουν οσο οξυγονο χρειαζονται και ξυπνανε κομματια. Εαν το εχει καποιος αυτο πρεπει να μεινει σε ενα χωρο και να τον παρακολουθησουν για να το επιβεβαιωσουν.

----------


## arntaben

Ααα μαλιστα το ιδιο ομως δεν συμβαινει και με βουλομενη μυτη πχ? η οχι?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οι καπνιστες, κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου δεν παιρνουν οσο οξυγονο χρειαζονται και ξυπνανε κομματια. Εαν το εχει καποιος αυτο πρεπει να μεινει σε ενα χωρο και να τον παρακολουθησουν για να το επιβεβαιωσουν.


Καπνίστρια?

----------


## elis

Πάτα εργαστήριο ύπνου έχει σε κάθε νοσοκομείο κάθε μεγάλης πόλης πας κοιμάσαι ένα βράδυ στο νοσοκομείο και σε βάζουν κάτι καλώδια και βλέπουν πως κοιμάσαι αυτό είναι το ιατρικό ή άλλη μαλάκια που κυκλοφορεί είναι τα γουεραμπολς είναι κάτι γκάτζετ που σου λένε το επίπεδο φυσικής δραστηριότητας σου και βλέπουν και την ποιότητα ύπνου σου κόστος από εκατό μέχρι τριακόσια ευρώ τα επαγγελματικά κι άμα πάρεις κανένα να μας πεις πως λειτουργεί γιατί τα ζηλεύω αν και δεν τα χουν πολλοί πάτα wearables έχουν όλες οι εταιρείες

----------


## arntaben

> Πάτα εργαστήριο ύπνου έχει σε κάθε νοσοκομείο κάθε μεγάλης πόλης πας κοιμάσαι ένα βράδυ στο νοσοκομείο και σε βάζουν κάτι καλώδια και βλέπουν πως κοιμάσαι αυτό είναι το ιατρικό ή άλλη μαλάκια που κυκλοφορεί είναι τα γουεραμπολς είναι κάτι γκάτζετ που σου λένε το επίπεδο φυσικής δραστηριότητας σου και βλέπουν και την ποιότητα ύπνου σου κόστος από εκατό μέχρι τριακόσια ευρώ τα επαγγελματικά κι άμα πάρεις κανένα να μας πεις πως λειτουργεί γιατί τα ζηλεύω αν και δεν τα χουν πολλοί πάτα wearables έχουν όλες οι εταιρείες


Εδω δεν εχω κοιμηθει σε νοσοκομειο με ναρκωση θα κοιμηθω και χωρις ? μεσα στο νοσοκομειο? ΠΟΤΕ καλυτερα να μεινω με αυτο τους φοβαμαι τους γιατρους.....

----------


## elis

Πάρε το γκάτζετ τότε

----------


## Natalia_sups

Προσωπικα δεν το εχω παθει ποτε αλλα εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες για αυτο. Παρατηρησα πως συμβαινει πιο πολυ σε νεο κοσμο που δεν κοιμαται σωστα. Δεν ειναι κατι, απλα το σωμα μας "παραλυει" στη φαση του υπνου που βλεπουμε ονειρα για να μην τραυματιστουμε ενω τα βλεπουμε. Ε σε αυτο που παθαινεις το μυαλο εχει ξυπνησει αλλα εχει αργησει απο λαθακι ο εγκεφαλος να δωσει το σημα οτι ξυπνησες και στο σωμα. Ισως αυτη η επιγνωση σε βοηθουσε να το βιωνεις πιο χαλαρα και ψυχραιμα οταν συμβαινει...επισης λενε πως το παθαινεις πιο πολυ οταν κοιμασαι ανασκελα. Αν κοιμοσουν σε αλλη σταση οι πιθανοτητες θα ηταν πιο μικρες. Αν ονειρευεσαι ακομα, εχεις δοκιμασει να ελεγξεις το ονειρο σου; Το λεγομενο lucid dreaming? Εγω θα το ηθελα αλλα δεν μπορω, παιζει να εισαι τυχερη :P

----------


## arntaben

> Προσωπικα δεν το εχω παθει ποτε αλλα εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες για αυτο. Παρατηρησα πως συμβαινει πιο πολυ σε νεο κοσμο που δεν κοιμαται σωστα. Δεν ειναι κατι, απλα το σωμα μας "παραλυει" στη φαση του υπνου που βλεπουμε ονειρα για να μην τραυματιστουμε ενω τα βλεπουμε. Ε σε αυτο που παθαινεις το μυαλο εχει ξυπνησει αλλα εχει αργησει απο λαθακι ο εγκεφαλος να δωσει το σημα οτι ξυπνησες και στο σωμα. Ισως αυτη η επιγνωση σε βοηθουσε να το βιωνεις πιο χαλαρα και ψυχραιμα οταν συμβαινει...επισης λενε πως το παθαινεις πιο πολυ οταν κοιμασαι ανασκελα. Αν κοιμοσουν σε αλλη σταση οι πιθανοτητες θα ηταν πιο μικρες. Αν ονειρευεσαι ακομα, εχεις δοκιμασει να ελεγξεις το ονειρο σου; Το λεγομενο lucid dreaming? Εγω θα το ηθελα αλλα δεν μπορω, παιζει να εισαι τυχερη :P


Το ελενχο το ονειρο μου( εξασκηση θες δεν ειναι δυσκολο) και επισεις δεν κινουμε οταν το παθαινω ( εβαλα καμερα και το διαπιστωσα) και κατι αλλο εγω που κοιμαμαι κουλουριασμενη γτ το παθαινω?γτ??????? :-ρ

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Το ελενχο το ονειρο μου( εξασκηση θες δεν ειναι δυσκολο) και επισεις δεν κινουμε οταν το παθαινω ( εβαλα καμερα και το διαπιστωσα) και κατι αλλο εγω που κοιμαμαι κουλουριασμενη γτ το παθαινω?γτ??????? :-ρ


Χαχα δεν ξερω τι να σου πω για τη σταση υπνου, εισαι τυχερη περιπτωση :P 
Ε αντι να ανησυχεις γιατι απλα δεν ελεγχεις το ονειρο σου να φχαριστηθεις; Εμενα διασκεδαστικο μου φαινεται...αν δες να βγεις απο αυτη τη κατασταση πιο γρηγορα λενε και πως ισως βοηθαει το να κουνησεις λιγο οτι κουνιεται...τα δαχτυλα των ποδιων σου πχ λιγακι...η τα ματια σου...καποιον μικρο μυ για να παρει μπρος και το υπολοιπο σωμα...το εχεις δοκιμασει να συγκεντρωθεις σε κατι τοσο μικρο πρωτα; Αν οχι καντο...δεν ξερω τι αλλη συμβουλη να σου δωσω :P

----------


## arntaben

Κοιτα εγω οταν καταλαβαινω πως ειμαι σε αυτη την κατασταση βριζω απομεσα μου χαχαχα
Λες η σταση να ειναι το οδιο παραδειγμα με την βροχη δλδ οταν θες να βρεξει πλενεις το αυτοκινητο σου?( θα κοιμαμαι ανασκελα απο δω και περα σαν την μουμια)
Οσο για το οτι κουνιετε σου εχουν κανει ποτε ναρκωση σε νοσοκομειο? εγω παντως οτι μου κανανε αυτο προσπαθουσα να κανω μεχρι που εγιναν ολα π.....α

----------


## Deleted-150217

arntaben δε ξέρω αν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα...Εγώ κάποιες φορές εκεί που κοιμάμαι,ξαφνικά ξυπνάω αλλά χωρίς να ξυπνάω..Ενα πράγμα σαν να είμαι έξω απο το σώμα μου για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και να με παρακολουθώ.Αυτό κρατάει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μόνο και μετά ξυπνάω κανονικά.Σε αυτή την φάση δε μπορώ να ελέγξω αν θα ξυπνήσω ή όχι.Απλά μετά απο λίγο ξυπνάω κανονικά.Είναι μια περίεργη αίσθηση και δε ξέρω αν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## arntaben

> arntaben δε ξέρω αν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα...Εγώ κάποιες φορές εκεί που κοιμάμαι,ξαφνικά ξυπνάω αλλά χωρίς να ξυπνάω..Ενα πράγμα σαν να είμαι έξω απο το σώμα μου για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και να με παρακολουθώ.Αυτό κρατάει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μόνο και μετά ξυπνάω κανονικά.Σε αυτή την φάση δε μπορώ να ελέγξω αν θα ξυπνήσω ή όχι.Απλά μετά απο λίγο ξυπνάω κανονικά.Είναι μια περίεργη αίσθηση και δε ξέρω αν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα.


Αυτο λεγετε μορα το εχω παθει 4 φορες καταφερα να το διωξω γαυγιζοντας ( μην γελασεις) γτ μετα γαυγισε και ο σκυλος μου ( κοιματε στο κρεβατι μου)!και ετσι ξυοναγα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αυτο λεγετε μορα το εχω παθει 4 φορες καταφερα να το διωξω γαυγιζοντας ( μην γελασεις) γτ μετα γαυγισε και ο σκυλος μου ( κοιματε στο κρεβατι μου)!και ετσι ξυοναγα


Χαχαχαχα συγνωμη βρε arntaben εγω γελασα πολυ, να 'σαι καλα :p 
Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι σε διαφορετικη εκφανση. Και που μπορεσες να βγαλεις ηχο παλι καλα, καποιοι δεν μπορουν ουτε αυτο.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Και εγώ δε νιώθω ότι μπορώ να μιλήσω εκείνη την στιγμή.Βασικά δε νιώθω ότι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παρά μόνο να με παρακολουθώ.

----------


## arntaben

> Χαχαχαχα συγνωμη βρε arntaben εγω γελασα πολυ, να 'σαι καλα :p 
> Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι σε διαφορετικη εκφανση. Και που μπορεσες να βγαλεις ηχο παλι καλα, καποιοι δεν μπορουν ουτε αυτο.


Παντα μπορω να γαυγισω και ομολογω εγω ενα κρυφω ταλεντο σε αυτο ( με εχουν καλεσει για ηχογραφιση) και το παν ειναι η συνεργασια γαυγιζω εγω αναλαμβανει ο σκυλος....

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Και εγώ δε νιώθω ότι μπορώ να μιλήσω εκείνη την στιγμή.Βασικά δε νιώθω ότι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παρά μόνο να με παρακολουθώ.


Βλεπεις και ασχημα πραγματα με ανοιχτα τα ματια; Μπορεις να κουνησεις τα δαχτυλα των ποδιων σου εστω λιγο; Η τα ματια σου με γρηγορες κινησεις; Λενε πως αν το καταφερεις εστψμω αυτο αφυπνιζεται πιο γρηγορα και το υπολοιπο σωμα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Παντα μπορω να γαυγισω και ομολογω εγω ενα κρυφω ταλεντο σε αυτο ( με εχουν καλεσει για ηχογραφιση) και το παν ειναι η συνεργασια γαυγιζω εγω αναλαμβανει ο σκυλος....


Ωραιο αυτο με τον σκυλο...σας φανταζομαι καλα φιλαρακια οπως το περιγραφεις :) Κι εγω ηθελα παντα αλλα δυστυχως δεν το επετρεψαν ως τωρα οι συνθηκες...σορυ για την ασχετη ερωτηση αλλα τι σκυλο εχεις;

----------


## arntaben

Εχω ενα μποξερ και το καλοκαρι εχω και δυο καυκασου πανω στο κρεβατι μου συν περιστασιακα ενα ινδικο χοιριδιο

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εχω ενα μποξερ και το καλοκαρι εχω και δυο καυκασου πανω στο κρεβατι μου συν περιστασιακα ενα ινδικο χοιριδιο


Ο_Ο εχεις δυο ποιμενικα καυκασου; Στο κρεβατι σου πανω; Μαζι με ενα μποξερ; Πωπω ζεις το ονειρο!

----------


## arntaben

> Ο_Ο εχεις δυο ποιμενικα καυκασου; Στο κρεβατι σου πανω; Μαζι με ενα μποξερ; Πωπω ζεις το ονειρο!


Ζω τον ιδρωτα του καλοκαιριου λες και με βουτηξαν στην πισινα ειμαι καθε πρωι συν τα γλυψιματα στις 5:30 το πρωι !!!! ( το μποξερ ειναι μονιμο εαν θες δωσε μειλ να σου στειλω φωτο )

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Βλεπεις και ασχημα πραγματα με ανοιχτα τα ματια; Μπορεις να κουνησεις τα δαχτυλα των ποδιων σου εστω λιγο; Η τα ματια σου με γρηγορες κινησεις; Λενε πως αν το καταφερεις εστψμω αυτο αφυπνιζεται πιο γρηγορα και το υπολοιπο σωμα.


oχι δε βλέπω με ανοιχτά μάτια άσχημα πράγματα.Εκείνη την στιγμή που με πιάνει αυτό δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> oχι δε βλέπω με ανοιχτά μάτια άσχημα πράγματα.Εκείνη την στιγμή που με πιάνει αυτό δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.


Ε αφου δεν βλεπεις και τιποτα σαν ονειρο η παραισθηση παλι καλα και αν δεν σε τρομαζει αυτη η ακινησια επισης παλι καλα...παντως παιδια οσο και αν εψαξα η μονη αλλη συνταγη που βρηκα ειναι εκεινη η σπαστικια κλασικη για ολα "σωστος υπνος, διατροφη, ασκηση μπλα μπλα" :P 
Αυτο που κοιμασαι και σε παρακολουθουν λιγο που ανεφερε καποιος ειναι το μονο λογικο βημα αν σας βασανιζει αυτο. Αν δεν δυσχεραινει τη καθημερινοτητα σας οκ, αν αποτελει ομως προβλημα ψαξτε το και ετσι.

----------


## arntaben

> Ε αφου δεν βλεπεις και τιποτα σαν ονειρο η παραισθηση παλι καλα και αν δεν σε τρομαζει αυτη η ακινησια επισης παλι καλα...παντως παιδια οσο και αν εψαξα η μονη αλλη συνταγη που βρηκα ειναι εκεινη η σπαστικια κλασικη για ολα "σωστος υπνος, διατροφη, ασκηση μπλα μπλα" :P 
> Αυτο που κοιμασαι και σε παρακολουθουν λιγο που ανεφερε καποιος ειναι το μονο λογικο βημα αν σας βασανιζει αυτο. Αν δεν δυσχεραινει τη καθημερινοτητα σας οκ, αν αποτελει ομως προβλημα ψαξτε το και ετσι.


Ποιος παρακουλουθει ποιον? Ο_ο
Η αντιμετωπιστετο εγω πχ απο το δημοτικο βλεπω να πεφτω στονκενο και ποια παιρνω την σωστη σταση να μην σκοτωθω τουλαχιστον ( οχι οτι προσγειωνομαι ποτε αλλα λεμε τωρα)

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ναταλία εγώ έγραψα για την παρακολούθηση.Απο εμένα ως προς εμένα.είναι μια περίεργη αίσθηση που έχω νιώσει κάποιες φορές.Οσο για σωστό ύπνο,διατροφή,άσκηση οκ... δεν κάνω σχεδόν τίποτε απο τα 3.κοιμάμαι πάντα αργά,ξυπνάω αργά,φυσικά τρώω ότι να`ναι και απο άσκηση όταν είμαι σε φάση,περπατάω,τρέχω λίγο,κάνω ποδήλατο αλλά μετά απο λίγο καιρό το βαριέμαι..
Για κάποιο διάστημα πριν 15 χρόνια περίπου και επί 3 χρόνια συνεχόμενα χρόνια,έβλεπα σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ τον ίδιο εφιάλτη και ξυπνούσα τρομαγμένος.Μετά έφυγε μόνο του όλο αυτό.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλία εγώ έγραψα για την παρακολούθηση.Απο εμένα ως προς εμένα.είναι μια περίεργη αίσθηση που έχω νιώσει κάποιες φορές.Οσο για σωστό ύπνο,διατροφή,άσκηση οκ... δεν κάνω σχεδόν τίποτε απο τα 3.κοιμάμαι πάντα αργά,ξυπνάω αργά,φυσικά τρώω ότι να`ναι και απο άσκηση όταν είμαι σε φάση,περπατάω,τρέχω λίγο,κάνω ποδήλατο αλλά μετά απο λίγο καιρό το βαριέμαι..


Ο elis νομιζω ανεφερε πως γινεται αν κοιμηθεις σε νοσοκομειο ενα βραδυ, δεν ξερω τι ισχυει αν θελεις ομως θα μπορουσες να το ψαξεις. Αυτο με τον υπνο παντως ειναι μεγαλο θεμα, αστα. Ειδικα οι οθονες λενε μας χαλανε τον φυσικο κιρκαδικο ρυθμο (το φυσικο ρολοι μεσα μας που μας λεει ποτε και ποσο να ειμαστε ξυπνιοι η να κοιμομαστε). Κι εγω με το κινητο και το λαπτοπ και το ενα και το αλλο αστα να πανε, χτες πχ πηγα για υπνο πεντε-εξι το πρωι και ξυπνησα αργα το μεσημερι σημερα. Παλι καλα που ειναι και η δουλεια και αναγκαζομαι να μπαινω λιγο σε σειρα, αλλιως θα ημουν σα το κομη δρακουλα λολ...και η αληθεια ειναι πως τωρα που δεν κοιμηθηκα σωστες ωρες δεν νιωθω πολυ καλα, χαλαει τη διαθεση...γενικα μας χαλαει.

----------


## arntaben

Βαλτε night shift στα κινιτα λαπτοπ και ταμπλετ .....βοηθαει πολυυυυυ στον υπνο

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Βαλτε night shift στα κινιτα λαπτοπ και ταμπλετ .....βοηθαει πολυυυυυ στον υπνο


Τι ειναι αυτο; Ρυθμιση της φωτεινοτητας;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ποιος παρακουλουθει ποιον? Ο_ο
> Η αντιμετωπιστετο εγω πχ απο το δημοτικο βλεπω να πεφτω στονκενο και ποια παιρνω την σωστη σταση να μην σκοτωθω τουλαχιστον ( οχι οτι προσγειωνομαι ποτε αλλα λεμε τωρα)


Χαχαχα καποιος γιατρος βρε αυτον που εχει θεμα με τον υπνο. Και καλα δεν φανταζομαι να καθεται πανω απο το κεφαλι σου κανεις, με τον ορο παρακολουθηση εννοω αναλυση των δεδομενων απο οτι μηχανημα σου εχουν συνδεσει.

----------


## arntaben

> Τι ειναι αυτο; Ρυθμιση της φωτεινοτητας;


Μετα τη δυση η οθονη γινετε ποιο κιτρινιαρικη

----------


## arntaben

> Χαχαχα καποιος γιατρος βρε αυτον που εχει θεμα με τον υπνο. Και καλα δεν φανταζομαι να καθεται πανω απο το κεφαλι σου κανεις, με τον ορο παρακολουθηση εννοω αναλυση των δεδομενων απο οτι μηχανημα σου εχουν συνδεσει.


Εμενα για να μου κανουν εγκεφαλογραφημα με ειχαν 3 μερες αυπνη και τελικα δεν εγινε γτ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω και μολις εφτασα σπιτι μου κοιμαμουν ενα 24ωρο !!!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εμενα για να μου κανουν εγκεφαλογραφημα με ειχαν 3 μερες αυπνη και τελικα δεν εγινε γτ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω και μολις εφτασα σπιτι μου κοιμαμουν ενα 24ωρο !!!


Ε καλα φανταζομαι το εγκεφαλογραφημα ειναι αλλο πραγμα με αλλη διαδικασια...σε μια κλινικη υπνου ειναι επιθυμητο το να κοιμηθεις.

----------

